# Who would pay $1 for a single Black & Mild?



## Dog Rockets

I've apparently lived a very sheltered life. About a week ago I was on my way to pick up some dinner and stopped at the local convenience store for a case of cheap beer to go with it. I picked out a case of the ever tasty and cheap Molson and returned to the register to pay for said beer. 

When I reach the counter, a young man walks in and asks for a single Black & Mild. The clerk, with zero hesitation, takes out an already opened pack of Black & Milds and charges the man $1 for it. I, being the naive Midwesterner that I am, thought that it was pretty odd for someone to buy just one cigar, and overpay for a really crappy one at that.

When I get back to my car, I see the young man parked next to me. With no attempt to conceal his actions, he was removing the wrapper and replacing the filler with a decidedly greener substance! As we have no medicinal marijuana laws in Ohio, I was shocked that someone would be so bold as to do this out in the open for all to see!

I guess I'm just naive, but really, why else would anyone buy a Black & Mild or something similar?


----------



## iMarc

How much does a pack of Black and Milds go for these days?

I thought it was just a buck or two at that.


----------



## The Count Revan

And the saddest part of the whole thing is that they think the cigar smell will cover the smell of that "greener substance." :frusty::der:


----------



## Yamaha53

So I would assume this became a Black and Wild? :nono:


----------



## soonersublime

He must have been replacing the tobacco w/ that strain of Jamaican short leaf tobacco.


----------



## Esoteric

Yeah, in college I used to work at a gas station and this would be an everyday occurrence for some people. The same people would come in and buy a Garcia Y Vega, Phillies Blunt or "blunt wraps" for their leafy green pleasure. I would ask them why they didn't just buy a 5 pack at a time instead of having to stop by the store every day and they mostly said they just weren't sure if they would feel like having the same cigar the next day (ummm okay, not like you need a humidor for a Phillies haha).

The owner of the gas station loved it because he got to charge a dollar for a single "cigar". It was so funny because people would ask to see the big box of Phillies and they would pick one up and squeeze it to see if it was too dry and act like they were aficionados. Some would even go as far to bring a blunt back without it's "guts" in it and ask for a replacement as the wrapper cracked when they were trying to reapply it (I sh!t you not).


----------



## iMarc

Esoteric said:


> The owner of the gas station loved it because he got to charge a dollar for a single "cigar". It was so funny because people would ask to see the big box of Phillies and they would pick one up and squeeze it to see if it was too dry and act like they were aficionados. Some would even go as far to bring a blunt back without it's "guts" in it and ask for a replacement as the wrapper cracked when they were trying to reapply it (I sh!t you not).


:wacko::rofl:


----------



## Nickerson

5 pack = $4.79 at my local B&M. Gas stations sell for like $5.50

So $1.00 sounds about right.

I don't like them really, my mom does though. She always has the black and mild creams. They smell nice, I just don't care for machine rolled pipe tobacco cigars.


----------



## dasronin

That activity is getting very popular. Those under supervision of the courts are often found with "blunt cutters" when they do their monthly report at parole & probation offices.

They are frequently shocked to discover the officers know what the blunt cutters are used for.










"EzSplitz is a new key chain accessory that's designed to assist the cigarillo and blunt smoker achieve the perfect cut."


----------



## Dog Rockets

dasronin said:


> That activity is getting very popular. Those under supervision of the courts are often found with "blunt cutters" when they do their monthly report at parole & probation offices.
> 
> They are frequently shocked to discover the officers know what the blunt cutters are used for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "EzSplitz is a new key chain accessory that's designed to assist the cigarillo and blunt smoker achieve the perfect cut."


That's unbelievable that there are actual specialized tools for making blunts... I guess if there is a market, someone will fill it.

I've also heard that Phillies and possibly other companies also sell just the homogenized tobacco wrappers to customers who are interested in more "exotic" fillers.


----------



## Johnny Rock

Too lazy to roll their own. Freaking kids of today, should be ashamed of themselves.


----------



## thebayratt

I wouldn't waste $1 on one let alone a pack of Black N Milds....

I had a fool ask me once when I was smoking a VSG in New Orleans on Bourbon if my cigar was "loaded"........... "Waste a $14 cigar on junk like that...... you stupidass"



dasronin said:


>


I went to a store that had a few cheap dry cigars and lots of beer and these funny looking glass tabacco pipes because i was in need of a guitone cutter ( i had left mine at home). I asked for a cigar cutter........... thats what they handed me.. i walked out the door, speecheless.... not even a smartass remark, i just walked out.


----------



## xJaCkSlApx

double post.


----------



## xJaCkSlApx

Dog Rockets said:


> I've apparently lived a very sheltered life. About a week ago I was on my way to pick up some dinner and stopped at the local convenience store for a case of cheap beer to go with it. I picked out a case of the ever tasty and cheap Molson and returned to the register to pay for said beer.
> 
> When I reach the counter, a young man walks in and asks for a single Black & Mild. The clerk, with zero hesitation, takes out an already opened pack of Black & Milds and charges the man $1 for it. I, being the naive Midwesterner that I am, thought that it was pretty odd for someone to buy just one cigar, and overpay for a really crappy one at that.
> 
> When I get back to my car, I see the young man parked next to me. With no attempt to conceal his actions, he was removing the wrapper and replacing the filler with a decidedly greener substance! As we have no medicinal marijuana laws in Ohio, I was shocked that someone would be so bold as to do this out in the open for all to see!
> 
> I guess I'm just naive, but really, why else would anyone buy a Black & Mild or something similar?


Herbal medicine scapegoat. My friends make fun of me when i tell them i smoke premium cigars. they say i should put weed in it. but i tell them a real cigar is more complex then paper shredded swishers. But putting weed in a black and mild sounds gross ... at least he could of used a bong.


----------



## Rosie

As badly as S-CHIP has damaged premium cigars, it has DECIMATED machine mades. Most of these smokes doubled in price overnight. I don't see how these outfits will be able to stay in business.

Cheers,

Rosie


----------



## Nickerson

xJaCkSlApx said:


> Herbal medicine scapegoat. My friends make fun of me when i tell them i smoke premium cigars. they say i should put weed in it. but i tell them a real cigar is more complex then paper shredded swishers. But putting weed in a black and mild sounds gross ... at least he could of used a bong.


That crap annoys me so much. Not that people smoke weed, but they almost ALWAYS have the need to brag about it and advertise it. Specially on the internet. I play games online and use various forums and I cannot count how many times someone has said, "omg guise i r so high rite now l0lz!11!!one". Its the idea of them doing it to get attention or so others will think they are cool. Its the worst when they try to preach to you why its so great. It really isn't. It makes you hungry, happy and sleepy.

If a person just wanted to smoke weed upright because they enjoyed it, then I could care less. I've heard people say I WASTE a cigar because I don't put weed in it... Seriously... Waste? :/ Society is doomed.


----------



## Rosie

Nickerson said:


> That crap annoys me so much. Not that people smoke weed, but they almost ALWAYS have the need to brag about it and advertise it. Specially on the internet. I play games online and use various forums and I cannot count how many times someone has said, "omg guise i r so high rite now l0lz!11!!one". Its the idea of them doing it to get attention or so others will think they are cool. Its the worst when they try to preach to you why its so great. It really isn't. It makes you hungry, happy and sleepy.
> 
> If a person just wanted to smoke weed upright because they enjoyed it, then I could care less. I've heard people say I WASTE a cigar because I don't put weed in it... Seriously... Waste? :/ Society is doomed.


The funny thing is that now smoking weed is more socially acceptable than smoking cigars. I've been to clubs (this was long before the smoking bans) where I was told to lose my cigar, when people were smoking weed left and right with impunity. I left.

Hell, In The People's Republic of California it will soon be legal to smoke weed on the corner but illegal to smoke tobacco!

Cheers,

Rosie


----------



## Cigary

Yes I would and have done so. Not that I have or would smoke more of these as I don't have to but when funds were tight I smoked some pretty nasty stuff.


----------



## Team Fuente

Johnny Rock said:


> Too lazy to roll their own. Freaking kids of today, should be ashamed of themselves.


lmao @ jr I work @ a B&M in phx I get people asking me probaly my favorite question they can ask me as they peer at my grape tatianas. "can you cut them?" My answer always being "of course you can." while thinking how much of a good time their gonna have trying to re roll that sucker. im not saying its impossible but re rolling a handmade cigar can be difficult!


----------



## Dog Rockets

Team Fuente said:


> lmao @ jr I work @ a B&M in phx I get people asking me probaly my favorite question they can ask me as they peer at my grape tatianas. "can you cut them?" My answer always being "of course you can." while thinking how much of a good time their gonna have trying to re roll that sucker. im not saying its impossible but re rolling a handmade cigar can be difficult!


Now that's funny; if they're stupid enough to try it, then good luck to them! I'm also wondering how some "blue berry buds" or other more exotic strains would taste with a Black & Mild...


----------



## Nickerson

Team Fuente said:


> lmao @ jr I work @ a B&M in phx I get people asking me probaly my favorite question they can ask me as they peer at my grape tatianas. "can you cut them?" My answer always being "of course you can." while thinking how much of a good time their gonna have trying to re roll that sucker. im not saying its impossible but re rolling a handmade cigar can be difficult!


These tards do know you can buy blunt wraps right? I never understood the point in gutting a cigar to get a shabby wrapper that was already used, when you could just get a new unused one that is meant for what they are trying to do.

:hat:


----------



## Dog Rockets

Nickerson said:


> These tards do know you can buy blunt wraps right? I never understood the point in gutting a cigar to get a shabby wrapper that was already used, when you could just get a new unused one that is meant for what they are trying to do.
> 
> :hat:


I think if you're wrapping acapulco gold in a Phillies wrapper you are well beyond that kind of reasoned logical thought. A**hats.

Although I think I may have thought up my way to millions once the stuff is officially legalized throughout the states - homogenized marijuana cigars! Just imagine, pre-rolled blunts that are made entirely out of ganja!


----------



## xJaCkSlApx

Nickerson said:


> That crap annoys me so much. Not that people smoke weed, but they almost ALWAYS have the need to brag about it and advertise it. Specially on the internet. I play games online and use various forums and I cannot count how many times someone has said, "omg guise i r so high rite now l0lz!11!!one". Its the idea of them doing it to get attention or so others will think they are cool. Its the worst when they try to preach to you why its so great. It really isn't. It makes you hungry, happy and sleepy.
> 
> If a person just wanted to smoke weed upright because they enjoyed it, then I could care less. I've heard people say I WASTE a cigar because I don't put weed in it... Seriously... Waste? :/ Society is doomed.


I agree with you. it is annoying when people say to put weed weed weed weed all the time into my smokes. I smoked weed before i didnt like it. the last time i smoked weed was about 8 months ago when i had a huge migraine.


----------



## wsamsky

Team Fuente said:


> lmao @ jr I work @ a B&M in phx I get people asking me probaly my favorite question they can ask me as they peer at my grape tatianas. "can you cut them?" My answer always being "of course you can." while thinking how much of a good time their gonna have trying to re roll that sucker. im not saying its impossible but re rolling a handmade cigar can be difficult!


Which one do you work at?


----------



## Tredegar

Down here in Louisiana Black and Milds are very popular. Many gas stations sell them by the stick. Plus they are the only cigars that they sell at the commissary in prison. 

Don't get any wise thoughts, my nephew is a prison guard.


----------



## Vhazhiphor

Used to , I probably would. Hell, a dollar for a B&M is cheaper than I'd get them for down here in Mexico, even a whole pack. I never smoked any, though. Started out with Swisher Little Cigars and slowly worked my way up. Now, I prefer good ol' hand-rolled smokes, even if they'r emore expensive, they're worth it.

As for the weed issue, I had some experience with that, myself. Oddly enough, not from Mexicans _per se_, but from Latinos that came here from the U.S. Back in my old job I'd usually have at least one Chocolate Phillie on my person, for a quick, cheap smoke (pleasant room note for the others, too). I'd often give my friends one or two, knowing what they'd use it for. I don't approve of it; to me it's just an escape, just like getting drunk. I find escapes to be a very poor habit, no matter what the habit in and of itself may consist of; but it's their issue. I just handed them over a blunt, or a titan, once I got a lot of those cheap, and didn't care about it. It worked both ways; when they had cigarillos or blunts of their own, they'd share some, so it was sort of a nice deal. I couldn't care less either way, to be honest. It's their choice. I probably wouldn't stay quiet if they defiled a good cigar like that, though. If I ever see someone smoking weed out of a Cuban I swear, so help me God, I will smack them.


----------



## Team Fuente

Dog Rockets said:


> Now that's funny; if they're stupid enough to try it, then good luck to them! I'm also wondering how some "blue berry buds" or other more exotic strains would taste with a Black & Mild...


lol.I haven't s,oked pot since I was 18 but no good can come from a B&M:biggrin:


----------



## shannensmall

I've never really understood the fascination of smoking green out of a "blunt" wrapper. 1 It's harsh. Weed is harsh enough on it's own, let alone adding to that harshness by smoking it out of a tobacco leaf. 2 It's a waist of money. It takes way more weed to roll one of those than what's actually needed to get the desired result.

I also have run into the occasional ass hat suggesting I cut up one of my better sticks to be used for this. Moron.


----------



## Team Fuente

Nickerson said:


> These tards do know you can buy blunt wraps right? I never understood the point in gutting a cigar to get a shabby wrapper that was already used, when you could just get a new unused one that is meant for what they are trying to do.
> 
> :hat:


id rather deal with the pot heads looking for cigars to cut than scrotum sacs that come in looking to accessorize their meth habbit :gn I feel like im gonna get held up every time one of those scum sucking zombies walk thru my door. imo stoners lack the motivation for violent crimes


----------



## athomas400000

Dog Rockets said:


> I've apparently lived a very sheltered life. About a week ago I was on my way to pick up some dinner and stopped at the local convenience store for a case of cheap beer to go with it. I picked out a case of the ever tasty and cheap Molson and returned to the register to pay for said beer.
> 
> When I reach the counter, a young man walks in and asks for a single Black & Mild. The clerk, with zero hesitation, takes out an already opened pack of Black & Milds and charges the man $1 for it. I, being the naive Midwesterner that I am, thought that it was pretty odd for someone to buy just one cigar, and overpay for a really crappy one at that.
> 
> When I get back to my car, I see the young man parked next to me. With no attempt to conceal his actions, he was removing the wrapper and replacing the filler with a decidedly greener substance! As we have no medicinal marijuana laws in Ohio, I was shocked that someone would be so bold as to do this out in the open for all to see!
> 
> I guess I'm just naive, but really, why else would anyone buy a Black & Mild or something similar?


I saw this while searching for Black & Milds online, one dollar, I would be happy to pay $1.00, try $11.00 for 5 at the wrong store and you pay with a Debit card, or with cash $8.00 for 5, somebody wrote up some shit document in Oakland, Cali. talking about "Let's keep it real" but whatever that program is, keeps smokers real broke trying to pay for smokes in this area.


----------

